# ISO Lowrance hds 9 gen 3



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking for a hds9 gen 3 been looking and can't find any good deals if you know any let me know thanks


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

1279 at the digital oasis with the standard 83/200 transducer is the best I see right now. Cabelas has the gen 2's for $800 with the same transducer.


----------

